# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  COSTICA Mx berger de 12 kg- vit sur un chantier en Roumanie

## minie77

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* COSTICA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé Berger Allemand
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 6 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°SIREN Asso : 795152685
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* Dans la rue
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* fabiacombi@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 230 




 COSTICA est un mâle croisé qui pèse environ 12 kgs et qui est née approximativement en 2013. COSTICA est l'ami de SIDONIE, qui a également un post . Tous deux vivent sur un terrain vague à côté d'un chantier. Comme SIDONIE, COSTICA a été accidenté par une voiture mais lui aussi a été soigné et n'a aucune séquelle de cet accident. Cependant, contrairement à SIDONIE, COSTICA continue à courir après les voitures. Il est très énergique. 

C'est un super loulou, très gentil.
Tous les animaux rapatriés sont identifiés, vaccinés et stérilisés. Sous contrat : ASSOCIATION MUKITZA Association Loi 1901 enregistrée sous le numéro W913002012 auprès de la sous-préfecture d'Étampes - SIREN N°795152685 5, boulevard de la Gare 91580 ETRECHY

Frais d'adoption :
http://associationmukitza.forums-act...ais-d-adoption

Son post sur Mukitza : http://associationmukitza.forums-act...-terrain-vague

----------


## France34

Y aura-t-il quelqu'un pour sauver COSTICA de la folie meurtrière des dogcatchers roumains ? Il risque sa vie tous les jours , dans la rue !!! ::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à Costica

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## France34

Qui va donner à COSTICA un bon foyer pour lui éviter tous les dangers qu'il court en Roumanie ?

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours en Roumanie

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Toujours en Roumanie

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours dehors

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

::

----------


## vivie maratta

C'est pas possible que ce petit loulou n'est pas de demande!!!!!!

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours dans la rue

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Toujours là

----------


## minie77

Toujours à la rue

----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

https://youtu.be/AkvqtATKwEE

----------


## minie77



----------


## minie77

::

----------


## minie77

Pensez à lui

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner un abri pour la vie au gentil COSTICA !

----------


## France34

COSTICA mériterait qu'on lui offre vite un bon foyer !

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera une bonne famille adoptive à COSTICA !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour donner un bon abri au pauvre COSTICA ?

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser au pauvre COSTICA ?

----------


## France34

Un bon adoptant pour le gentil COSTICA ?

----------


## France34

Le pauvre COSTICA, depuis longtemps dans la rue , aurait enfin besoin d'un endroit tranquille !

----------


## jujulilas

SIDONIE est adoptée. On n'oublie pas son pote, COSTICA, toujours livré à lui-même, au milieu des voitures, du froid...

----------


## France34

COSTICA était prévu pour partir le 8 juin , mais les ouvriers du chantier où il se trouve s'y seraient opposés ! J'espère que tout sera fait pour qu'il puisse quitter la Roumanie au prochain voyage !

----------


## France34

Il faut faire vite sortir COSTICA de l'emprise de ces saletés d'ouvriers qui font leur loi dans le chantier où il se trouve !

----------


## France34

Je remonte le post du pauvre COSTICA , oublié sur un chantier en Roumanie !

----------


## France34

Personne, ici , pour donner un bon toit au gentil COSTICA ?

----------

